# Best way to make a "roof" over second floor outside balcony/deck



## jayrod (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys. I am trying to figure out the best way to make a roof over our 
2nd floor balcony/deck to keep rain out from the area underneath. Should I take the deck boards up and start over? Or put something like plywood over the top of them? I would like to be able to stain it. I will be redoing the rest of the deck later. Heres a video of it to get a picture, and keep in mind its under contsruction/messy. I want to add a light in the are later too.

 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ilsqannPgo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## alexmktam (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello, jayrod

In order to make a perfect roof over deck, I think you should keep in mind that a correctly installed and maintained waterproofing and drainage system are needed to make a good roof. As you said, you can top with plywood. Meanwhile, concrete or tile are other choices. 

Ideally, several layers should be applied to make a good roof. Apart from a good plywood or concrete subsurface layer, an important water-proof membrane layer which is the second layer should be applied. Then, a protection layer is needed to protect the water-proof membrane layer. It protects the water-proof membrane layer during the installation. Above the protection layer is the drainage layer. This layer is to drain off the water which infiltrate the finish layer before it reach the water-proof membrane layer. Finally is the finish layer which can be your own finish tile or cheaper rubbery finish.

Hope my info can help you.

Alex Tam


----------



## jayrod (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds  like good info. Thanks!


----------



## alexmktam (Apr 29, 2013)

You're welcomed, jayrod

I'm appreciated that my info can help. I learn some knowledge from my experience and from this forum, meanwhile I would like to share my info and experience to others in this forum. I'm so happy that you like my info. Thank you so much!!

Best regards,

Alex Tam


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2013)

The deck you have is likely level and built close to the level of the floor inside the house which is fine for a drip thru deck but if you want to convert it to a roof deck, it should be 6" below the house floor and have a slope on it to carry the water away.
There are systems to hang under the deck to catch water, they can have there own problems but might be worth looking at.
http://www.drysnap.com/


----------



## alexmktam (May 1, 2013)

Hello,

That's right. Underdeck drainage system is another way to solve the problem. The pros of underdeck drainage system are the installation is easier than roof deck and the cost is cheaper. I think if you want to make your project easier and save your money, underdeck drainage system is a solution. However, I think there are some problems of underdeck drainage system that you should consider. When you install an underdeck drainage system, you have to make a smoothly graded surface that slopes toward the courtyard. Otherwise, more and more water will accumulate to become a pond under your deck. Then, it will benefit for vegetation and algae growth. Also, the life of your decking material may be suffered. Therefore, although it is easier to install a underdeck drainage system than roof deck, yet make sure to have a smooth surface and the slope. Hope I can help.

Best regards

Alex Tam


----------

